# [Premiere CS6] Sequenzvorgaben bei unterschiedlichem Material



## Sierb (11. September 2014)

Hallo.

Ich stehe hier vor dem Problem, dass ich ein Video zusammenschneide, dass unterschiedlichste Bild und Videoformate enthält. Welche Sequenzvorgaben soll ich dabei am besten wählen? Oder soll ich vorher versuchen alle Bilder und Videos in einheitliche Formate bzw. Codecs zu bringen?

Und wenn ich schon dabei bin, wie codiere und exportiere ich das Endergebnis am besten? Ich habe gehört, Encore kann das gut. Ich habe noch nie Encore benutzt. Aber ist das nicht eher ein Programm um DVDs zu brennen? Mir wäre es recht, wenn das Endergebnis bei 30 Minuten nicht über 3 GB groß ist.

MfG, Sierb


----------



## chmee (25. Oktober 2014)

Da Premiere und After Effects ziemlich gut mit verschiedenstem Material umgehen können, würde ich das zurechtkodieren weglassen - am Ende bringt es nämlich nur Qualitätseinbußen. Die Sequenzvorgaben würde ich danach wählen, was am Ende rauskommen soll. 16:9? Dann zB kleine oder große HD-Auflösung oder als Interimslösung (zwischen SD und HD) 1024*576.

Zum Ausrendern ins Endformat würde man wohl den Media Encoder nutzen, der direkt aus Premiere (Datei/Export) anwählbar ist. Encore ist wirklich nur für das DVD-Authoring gedacht, hat hier nix verloren. (Oha, ich sehe grad CS6, hmpf..)

mfg chmee


----------



## Sierb (28. Oktober 2014)

Danke schon mal für die Antwort. Ich habe das Projekt fertig stellen können. Voreinstellung war jetzt DSLR 1080p24. Das erschien mir deshalb passend, da tatsächlich einige Videos und Bilder mit einer DSLR aufgenommen wurden.
Das eigentliche Problem war ja aber das Endergebnis. Und das konnte ich nur minder befriedigend abschließen.

Im Media Encoder hab ich das Format H.264 und unter Vorgabe "Android Tablet 1080p24" ausgewählt. Das war letztlich ganz in Ordnung. Allerdings sieht mein Projekt im Vergleich zu anderen immer noch alt aus, was die Komprimierung angeht. Es ist halt teilweise doppelt so groß bei identischer Bildqualität.

Ich sehe gerade übrigens, dass meine Voreinstellung "DSLR 1080p24" mit anamorphischen Pixeln arbeitet, beim kodieren aber mit quadratischen Pixeln gearbeitet wird. Kann das was mit der Größe zu tun haben?

Und anschließend noch die Frage: Magst du CS6 nicht? Und wenn ja, warum?

Danke jedenfalls für die Antwort.


----------



## chmee (28. Oktober 2014)

Letztlich gab es (neben PAL wide) anfangs anamorphe HD Auflösungen (zB 1440*1080, zB HDV), aber macht inzwischen, naja, wenig Sinn. Grundsätzlich würde ich andere Einstellungen versuchen als die in den Presets. zB kann man schon beim Ton ne Menge sparen, wenn es anstatt AAC oder sogar WAV nur mp3 192kbit ist. Beim Video kann man die GOP verlängern, im Zusammenspiel mit variabler Datenrate viel Einsparpotential. Und Premiere CS6, Nein, ist nur solange her und es gibt inzwischen soviele Verbesserungen/Neuerungen, dass ich mit Tipps falsch liegen kann.

mfg chmee


----------

